# processor and board change



## routers (Dec 10, 2009)

Does it work the processor and board change freebsd?

core2 duo up i7 ..


----------



## tangram (Dec 10, 2009)

In short yes. Though you need to be sure that your new board (and its components such as NIC, sound card, etc) is supported by FreeBSD.

Customizations made to /boot/loader.conf and /etc/syctl.conf need to be check if are ok with the new board.


----------

